# Where are my Canadians at?



## rocketfish (Dec 9, 2012)

Saskatchewan here. Reply with your location if you want to get to know your SAS Canadians!


----------



## Matt in the Hat (Dec 9, 2012)

Winterpeg baby!! If you can survive a winter here, you can survive winter anywhere! else!


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

I cant believe it hasnt snowed in VanCity yet !!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Your Canadians are most likely scattered in a few select major cities/surrounding areas, along the Canada/USA border.

Somewhere between Toronto and Ottawa, here.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

This isn't where I parked my car...


----------



## Jess B (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm near Ottawa. Hello fellow Canucks!


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Vancouver here.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Jess B said:


> I'm near Ottawa. Hello fellow Canucks!


Ha me too, I'm like a 20 minute drive from there.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

:banana


----------



## rocketfish (Dec 9, 2012)

firoz786 said:


> I cant believe it hasnt snowed in VanCity yet !!


Kind of jealous


----------



## rocketfish (Dec 9, 2012)

Nicole G said:


> :banana


Just wanted to see if a dancing banana could be quoted :boogie


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Ottawa, Ontario for me.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful British Columbia.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

rocketfish said:


> Just wanted to see if a dancing banana could be quoted :boogie


lol the dancing banana was put there to say that I am from Canada as well :b


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian as well as American citizen. Lived in Toronto as a kid, but that's been 17 years. I really miss the snow there in the winter time, its been also 17 years since I've ever seen snow. I'd probably go crazy seeing it again after all this time, throwing a snowball again, etc.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Montreal.


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

East Coast Represent baby


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Quebec city


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Somewhere between toronto and montreal. Will probably be moving to the west in the fall.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Montreal!!!


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Probably the only person here in my province xD


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

Toronto, Ontario in the house! :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ontario. A terrible place to be in the winter. :x


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Toronto here!


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Laval ( next to montreal) quebec in here


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Kelowna, BC out this way. Not so bad in the winter! :duck


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Vancity


----------



## mooncricket (Jan 4, 2013)

*hey!*

Toronto


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Boring Peterborough :mum
Somewhat near Toronto? :/


----------



## jbeie880 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nobody else from Alberta? Guess I'm the only one lol


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

jbeie880 said:


> Nobody else from Alberta? Guess I'm the only one lol


I'm in AB


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ONTARIO yessss :b


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Sherbrooke, Quebec


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Vancouver :yes


----------



## rumbleroar (Oct 6, 2011)

Toronto


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

skittlez said:


> I'm in AB


me too, the winters here are pretty bad too thought i dont know how bad it gets in winnipeg :b


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Saskatchewan.
But I'm from Alberta


----------

